# photo or drawing



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

http://news.yahoo.com/photos/realis...s-slideshow/paul-cadden-photo-1333124380.html

WoW


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

Meh, I've honestly seen better. Especially on the faces, too plasticky.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Geez you are hard to please AR. I wish I could draw that well. Heck - I wish I could draw. Kudos where they are due - thanks for posting GothicCandle - I'm with you - WOW.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Amazing artistry. I love seeing close up work of old faces. I can not help wonder, how many things have you seen with those old eyes.
"Plasticy", no more like a old leather, which is what you become as you age.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Assuming the 'plasticky' comment isn't meant to be sarcastic, I would offer the possibility that substantial image compression and down-sampling - due to taking the artists actual work, scanning, compressing, uploading to an image service, further compression, posting on HF and additional re-sizing - may be responsible for that effect more so than the artist.

I know there is substantial degradation and loss of detail just trying to get a good photo of a Halloween prop and post it, I can only imagine how much detail a piece of artwork looses in the process.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Bone Dancer said:


> Amazing artistry. I love seeing close up work of old faces. I can not help wonder, how many things have you seen with those old eyes.
> "Plasticy", no more like a old leather, which is what you become as you age.


yeah, i love the one of the old women, she looks like she's got a sense of humor, like that sarcastic ce la vie that you gotta have in order to function in this world for so long.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

LOL she sure looks like she would take no [email protected] from anyone!!!! 
I love the eyes on the first old guy.


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

These are absolutely amazing and beautiful. What a talent.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Headless said:


> LOL she sure looks like she would take no [email protected] from anyone!!!!
> I love the eyes on the first old guy.


lol yep. I so admire those types.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I love the character in these faces.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Outstanding work. That's a talented artist.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Just beautiful! The work reminds me of an old friend of my husband.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

scareme said:


> Just beautiful! The work reminds me of an old friend of my husband.


wow really? such talent!


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

As a mediocre 'artist' who favors plain paper & #1-2 pencil as a medium, those are phenomenal, GC! It would take me DAYS to replicate what those artists do in minutes-to-hours (I've tried...) I loose too much focus after a 1/2 hr or so... Great pic, GC! Thanks!!!


----------

